# casserole



## nickel (Oct 3, 2016)

Στα αγγλικά, το *casserole* δεν είναι η κατσαρόλα (stewpot), αλλά το γυάλινο ταψί φούρνου, το γνωστό και σαν πυρέξ. Και πώς θα πούμε το φαγητό; Ψητό φούρνου, μαγειρευτό στο φούρνο;

https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/casserole


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2016)

nickel said:


> Στα αγγλικά, το *casserole* δεν είναι η κατσαρόλα (stewpot), αλλά το γυάλινο ταψί φούρνου, το γνωστό και σαν πυρέξ. Και πώς θα πούμε το φαγητό; Ψητό φούρνου, μαγειρευτό στο φούρνο;
> 
> https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/casserole



Νίκελ, εδώ έχει πολύ ψωμί η υπόθεση. 
Με έβαλες κι έψαξα, γιατί 25+ χρόνια στο ΗΒ, έχω casserole πυρεξένιο, αλλά στα μαγαζιά έχουν και από άλλα υλικά, μαντέμι, κεραμικό, ατσάλι κλπ και σημαίνει την κατσαρόλα φούρνου με καπάκι, ιδανικό για γιουβέτσι και για τις συνταγές που λένε οι Άγγλοι casserole. Δεν είναι το ίδιο με το ταψί πυρέξ, που είναι για να φτιάχνεις παστίτσιο ή τυρόπιτα. 

Οπότε η έρευνα μου έδειξε ότι αυτό το σκεύος λέγεται casserole στις αγγλόφωνες χώρες πλην ΗΠΑ και Dutch oven στις ΗΠΑ. 
View attachment 5558

Ενώ το ταψί το πυρέξ λέγεται casserole στις ΗΠΑ και η Πυρέξ Αγγλίας βλέπω τα λέει roasters αλλά εγώ τα ξέρω και pan, dish κλπ. 
View attachment 5559


----------



## Earion (Oct 3, 2016)

Αυτό που μας δείχνεις, SBE, είναι η *γάστρα*.


----------



## rogne (Oct 3, 2016)

Πρόσφατα που χρειάστηκε να το τυποποιήσω κάπως, την έκανα κι εγώ την _casserole _"γάστρα" και ησύχασα (δεν υπήρχε περιθώριο αμφιβολίας, δεν ήταν πυρέξ το σκεύος, αν και αγνοούσα ότι στις ΗΠΑ το πυρέξ το λένε _casserole_)...


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2016)

Ναι, σύμφωνα με το εξαιρετικό αμερικάνικο ODE:

A large covered dish, typically of earthenware or glass, used for cooking casseroles.
https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/us/casserole

Άρα, ή πυρίμαχο γυαλί (κοινώς, πυρεξάκι) ή γάστρα.

Φωτογραφίες:
https://www.google.gr/search?q="cas...xb_PAhUJDSwKHZwtCJoQ_AUICCgB&biw=1680&bih=902


----------



## Irini (Oct 4, 2016)

Ανεκδοτολογικό αλλά ο άντρας μου και η οικογένειά του (με όλα τα ξαδέρφια κλπ) τα πυρέξ τα λένε pyrex. Όταν πρόκειται να μαγειρέψουν a casserole dish συνήθως δεν λένε σε τι αλλά αν μιλάμε για πυρέξ θα πούνε "I'm cooking a casserole dish in a pyrex".


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2016)

Και για να εξηγούμαστε, τα πυρέξ τα λένε «πάιρεξ»;


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2016)

...





Τηλέφωνο μου φαίνεται πως το 'πες
κυρ πρόεδρε, το ζλάπι απ' τις Ευρώπες
Σύρμα πάνω σύρμα κάτω
και στα Φάρσαλα μαντάτο

Κύριε τηλεφωνητή μ' 
σου 'φερα ψωμί στη γάστρα
να το στείλεις στο παιδί μ' 
τηλεφωνικώς στην Πάτρα

Ανάποδα φλιτζάνια στις κολόνες
που παν και κοτσυλάν' οι χελιδόνες
Σύρμα πάνω σύρμα κάτω
και στα Φάρσαλα μαντάτο

Κύριε τηλεφωνητή μ'
σου 'φερα ψωμί στη γάστρα
να το στείλεις στο παιδί μ' 
τηλεφωνικώς στην Πάτρα


----------



## SBE (Oct 4, 2016)

nickel said:


> Ναι, σύμφωνα με το εξαιρετικό αμερικάνικο ODE:
> 
> A large covered dish, typically of earthenware or glass, used for cooking casseroles.
> https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/us/casserole



Νίκελ, οι φωτογραφίες που έβαλες αρχικά ήταν σκευών χωρίς καπάκι κα περιείχαν τρόφιμα που είχαν ψηθεί χωρίς καπάκι. Ενώ το χαρακτηριστικό το σκεύος ειναι το καπάκι. Οπότε... μη μας μπερδέυεις!


----------



## Lefki (Oct 4, 2016)

In the US, a casserole dish is typically made of glass (although ceramic casserole dishes are far from unheard of) and it is rectangular (commonly 9"x13"x 2"). I use the word "typically" in the sense of the linguistic _prototype_. The photo of the pyrex dish that SBE posted is a prototype of the predicate _casserole_ in the US.

As to the food prepared in casserole dishes, it is not a pie or a roast. A casserole (whether as main course or side dish) is a baked mixture of simple ingredients: a tuna casserole, for instance, can consist of nothing more than pasta, tuna, and cheese. The green bean casserole that people will attempt to inflict upon my digestive system come Thanksgiving, is a mixture of green beans, French's fried onions, and Campbell's cream of mushroom soup. You get the idea. A casserole recipe involves nothing more than opening cans, pouring the contents into the casserole dish, stirring, and then popping into the oven. No lid required. Or cooking skills for that matter. :)

Of note: Our _pastitsio_ and _moussaka_ are perceived in the US as types of casserole, the prevalent concept being that of mixing ingredients in a rectangular open dish and baking.


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2016)

Από το λήμμα της Wikipedia:

Types of casserole include ragout, hotpot, cassoulet, tajine, moussaka, lasagne, shepherd's pie, gratin, rice or macaroni timballo, and carbonnade. A distinction can be made between casseroles and stews: stewing is a cooking process whereby heat is applied to the bottom of the cooking vessel (typically over a fire or on a stove), whereas casserole cooking is generally done in an oven to bake where heat circulates all around the cooking vessel. Casseroles may be cooked covered or uncovered, while braises are typically covered to prevent evaporation.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casserole

Πάντως, για να ξέρετε, η μαγειρική, όπως και η χημεία ή η βιολογία, ανήκει στις επιστήμες που αδυνατώ να κατακτήσω (για την ακρίβεια, χαίρομαι πολύ όταν καταλαβαίνω τα εντελώς βασικά...), σε σχέση με τις οποίες αρκούμαι (χωρίς να παραπονούμαι) να απολαμβάνω τις γνώσεις των άλλων και το πόσο ωραία πράγματα παράγουν...


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2016)

Lefki said:


> ...
> Of note: Our _pastitsio_ and _moussaka_ are perceived in the US as types of casserole, the prevalent concept being that of mixing ingredients in a rectangular open dish and baking.



Τόσα ξέρουν, τόσα λένε οι γκαμποφάγοι. Γιατί όποιος έχει φτιάξει μουσακά (μουά, παρ εγκζάμπλ) ξέρει καλά ότι άμα δεν ιδρώσεις, φαΐ δε θα προκόψεις. Το παστίτσιο πιο απλό, αλλά και πάλι η μπεσαμέλ τρε ντιφισίλ ογκρατέν. 
Mac and cheese in the microwave? Meh...

~ An epicurean chemist


Greek cooking with Iordanis Tsomidis. Καλή μας όρεξη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 4, 2016)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, για να ξέρετε, η μαγειρική, όπως και η χημεία ή η βιολογία, ανήκει στις επιστήμες που αδυνατώ να κατακτήσω (για την ακρίβεια, χαίρομαι πολύ όταν καταλαβαίνω τα εντελώς βασικά...), σε σχέση με τις οποίες αρκούμαι (χωρίς να παραπονούμαι) να απολαμβάνω τις γνώσεις των άλλων και το πόσο ωραία πράγματα παράγουν...



Η μαγειρική είναι σαν τα μαθηματικά. Είναι εύκολη, αρκεί να ακολουθήσεις τις οδηγίες.


----------



## SBE (Oct 4, 2016)

Nikel, δεν πρόκειται να με πείσεις. Εγώ ξέρω ότι στο Αγγλία casserole είναι αυτό που στην Ελλάδα λένε γάστρα (που εγώ δεν το ήξερα στην Ελλάδα, γιατί δεν το είχαμε στο σπίτι). 
Το λεξικό μου λέει ότι στις ΗΠΑ έτσι λένε το ανοιχτό σκεύος και μας το επιβεβαιώνει η Lefki.
Όλα τα άλλα είναι επομένως μπλα μπλα. Εγώ βλέπω ότι η βασική διαφορά είναι το καπάκι. 

ΥΓ Lefki εδώ στο Αγγλία έχουμε τα σοοοοοσιζ (προσοχή, δεν είναι /sɔ:ːs/ που λέει το λεξικό. Είναι /sɔ:ː::::::s/ με το στόμα στραβό και με το κάτω χείλος προτεταμένο, αλλιώς δεν ξέρεις από μαγειρική). Τα οποία είναι μυστήρια με βάση ντομάτα ή κρέμα γάλακτος, σαν νερουλός πουρές ή αν προτιμάς, σαν σούπα βιομηχανική συμπυκνωμένη. Παίρνεις ένα κομμάτι κρέας ή κοτόπουλο ή ψάρι, το τσιγαρίζεις δυο λεπτά, ρίχνεις από πάνω ένα βάζο σοοοοος και ένα βάζο νερό και τα αφήνεις να βράσουν καμιά ώρα. Μετά σερβίρεις με πατάτες και φασολάκια ή καρότα νερόβραστα. Κι αν θες να το παίξεις ξενομανής, με ρύζι. Αν σου σερβίρουν κάτι που δεν έχει την αφυδατωμένη από το μαγείρεμα σάλτσα οφείλεις να ξινίσεις τα μούτρα σου και να πεις ότι τα ζουμιά του μαγειρέματος είναι υπερβολικά ρευστά και χρειάζονται επειγόντως κρέμα γάλακτος και κορν φλάουρ (το έκανε αυτό ελληνικό εστιατόριο του Λονδίνου μια φορά σε χοιρινό με σέλινο, και έτσι καταλάβαμε ότι ο Έλληνας ιδιοκτήτης το είχε πουλήσει σε Άγγλους και δεν ξαναπήγαμε εκεί- μετά από λίγους μήνες έκλεισε). Οπότε μην παραπονιέσαι για τους Αμερικανούς, απλά πήγαν τις αγγλικές συνήθειες ένα βήμα παραπέρα. Στο σούπερμάρκετ βλέπεις ταμπέλες sauces for chicken (500 είδη), sauces for fish, sauces for beef, sauces for lamb κλπ.


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2016)

SBE said:


> ... Στο σούπερμάρκετ βλέπεις ταμπέλες sauces for chicken (500 είδη), sauces for fish, sauces for beef, sauces for lamb κλπ.



Που να μη saucoune σώσουνε!  Fast food with slow cooking.


----------



## SBE (Oct 4, 2016)

Πέστο ψέμματα, Δαεμάνε! Κι άμα τους πεις τίποτα θα σου πουν δεν έχουν χρόνο- κι όταν λες "χύτρα ταχύτητος" βγάζουν σπυράκια.

A, ξέχασα και το άλλο sauces for pasta bake. Σημαίνει παίρνω ένα πακέτο π.χ. βίδες (ζυμαρικό, όχι μεταλλικές), τις βάζω σε ένα πυρέξ, βάζω από πάνω τη σάλτσα- σούπα με το νερό, όπως και για κοτόπουλο, ψάρι κλπ και στο φούρνο μέχρι να γίνει το όλον μία παχύρευστη μάζα με ζυμαρικά. Και έχετε την βρετανική εκδοχή της μακαρονάδας φούρνου. Σερβίρεται με πατάτες και φασολάκια. 
Και βλέπω στο σάιτ μίας από τις πολλές μάρκες σαλτσοειδών σκευασμάτων ότι βγάζουν και σάλτσα για πατάτες (αντί για μακαρόνια, βάζεις πατάτες στο ταψί). Υποθέτω κι αυτό θα σερβίρεται με πατάτες και φασολάκια. 

ΥΓ Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως φέρνω σε δύσκολη θέση τους Βρετανούς συμφορουμίτες που θάβω τη μαγειρική τους έτσι.


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2016)

...
Το πέστο δεν το κάνω στα ψέματα, μόνο αληθινά. 

Στ' αληθινά, δεν ξανάδα πουθενά
τα πιατάκια τουρλωτά τόσο νόστιμα
στα σοβαρά δεν είναι πρώτη φορά
που 'φαγα τόσο καλά πάστα με βασιλικά

Μα μακαρόνια με πατάτες;! Αμυλοπλημμύρα.


----------



## Lefki (Oct 4, 2016)

daeman said:


> Τόσα ξέρουν, τόσα λένε οι γκαμποφάγοι. Γιατί όποιος έχει φτιάξει μουσακά (μουά, παρ εγκζάμπλ) ξέρει καλά ότι άμα δεν ιδρώσεις, φαΐ δε θα προκόψεις. Το παστίτσιο πιο απλό, αλλά και πάλι η μπεσαμέλ τρε ντιφισίλ ογκρατέν.
> Mac and cheese in the microwave? Meh...
> 
> ~ An epicurean chemist
> ...



Η αφεντικίνα μου στην πρώτη μου δουλειά εδώ στα ξένα ήταν παντρεμένη με Έλληνα κι ήθελε να μάθει να του μαγειρεύει ελληνικά φαγητά. (Φτιάξε, ρε Λίντα, κάνα παστίτσιο, κάνα μουσακά, που με φλόμωσες στα χάμπουργκερ!) Με ρώτησε λοιπόν η Λίντα, τί να 'ναι αυτό το pastitsio και το moussaka. Όταν της εξήγησα, σε πολύ γενικές γραμμές, αναφώνησε: Oh, good, it is simple! Pasta and burger casserole (το παστίτσιο) and pasta, burger, and eggplant casserole (ο μουσακάς).

Όταν βέβαια της μετέφρασα και της πήγα τις συνταγές, πανικοβλήθηκε. Εμ, δεν είναι casserole, καλή μου, είναι 3-4 φαγητά σε στρώσεις να ψηθούν, να γίνουν ένα. Και οι μελιτζάνες, κομμένες σε λεπτές φέτες, θέλουν να μείνουν στο νερό αποβραδίς, να ξεπικρίσουνε. Και όχι μπεσαμέλ από το φακελάκι, αν θες φαγάκι μερακλίδικο (ή, έστω, μερακλήδικο), και όχι τουρλού υλικών ατάκτως ερριμμένων.

Δαεμάνε, το broccoli, mac and cheese casserole κάνει θραύση εδώ. (Blech!)


----------



## Lefki (Oct 4, 2016)

SBE said:


> A, ξέχασα και το άλλο sauces for pasta bake. Σημαίνει παίρνω ένα πακέτο π.χ. βίδες (ζυμαρικό, όχι μεταλλικές), τις βάζω σε ένα πυρέξ, βάζω από πάνω τη σάλτσα- σούπα με το νερό, όπως και για κοτόπουλο, ψάρι κλπ και στο φούρνο μέχρι να γίνει το όλον μία παχύρευστη μάζα με ζυμαρικά. Και έχετε την βρετανική εκδοχή της μακαρονάδας φούρνου. Σερβίρεται με πατάτες και φασολάκια.
> Και βλέπω στο σάιτ μίας από τις πολλές μάρκες σαλτσοειδών σκευασμάτων ότι βγάζουν και σάλτσα για πατάτες (αντί για μακαρόνια, βάζεις πατάτες στο ταψί). Υποθέτω κι αυτό θα σερβίρεται με πατάτες και φασολάκια.



Αυτό με τα sauces δεν το ήξερα. Θα κάνω ωστόσο πρόβες την προφορά στον καθρέφτη. :)

Η μέθοδος του sauce for pasta bake είναι ακριβώς αυτό που κάνουν εδώ στα casseroles, μόνο που βάζουν συμπυκνωμένες σούπες κονσέρβας αντί για "ειδικό" προϊόν sauce. Και προκύπτει αυτή η μάζα (με σκανδαλώδη συντελεστή ιξώδους) από ζυμαρικά και ό,τι λαχανικό προτιμάτε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2016)

Lefki said:


> ...με σκανδαλώδη συντελεστή ιξώδους...


Γελάω κανά τρίλεπτο... Να είσαι καλά!


----------



## Lefki (Oct 4, 2016)

Christmas casserole disaster:






Αυτό το δύσμοιρο γυάλινο ταψί και το περιεχόμενό του είναι το αμερικάνικο casserole (σκεύος και βρώση αντίστοιχα).


----------



## Irini (Oct 5, 2016)

Το πόσο απλό ή όχι είναι το casserole (στο _πάιρεξ _ή όχι) εξαρτάται από τη συνταγή και τον μάγειρα. Τα λαζάνια ας πούμε είναι casserole. Αν κάποιος θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει κονσέρβες και άλλα τέτοια μπορεί φυσικά. Μόνο μην τα προσφέρει στον άντρα μου που μόνο το τυρί αγοράζει έτοιμο κι αυτό όχι από το σούπερ-μάρκετ γιατί λέει η ρικόττα τους δεν είναι καλή. Και ναι μεν πολλά casserole είναι απλά αλλά υπάρχουν και συνταγές για πιο προχώ καταστάσεις. 
Και αν θα βάλει κανείς το καπάκι ή όχι εξαρτάται από την συνταγή.


----------

